# Taille des polices dans la barre latérale



## Fastida (13 Février 2010)

Bonsoir
Existe t'il un moyen de modifier les polices dans la barre latérale sous snow léopard?Par un logiciel tiers?Ainsi que dans la barre de menus?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

TinkerTool.


----------



## Tyte (14 Février 2010)

Tinkertool gere la barre de menu? Vu que c'est un logiciel payant, et que je le prendrais en grande partie pour ça...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Il est gratuit :mouais:.


----------

